# Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey



## Erythrone (May 19, 2014)




----------



## bullsie (May 19, 2014)

Simply wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful phrag! Where did you get it?


----------



## Carkin (May 19, 2014)

Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 19, 2014)

Wow! What's your culture? (Is this from Orchid Babies?)


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids. Take it to judging and send the Baileys a photo.


----------



## abax (May 19, 2014)

What a gorgeous Phrag.! I love the color and the leaves look so very
healthy.


----------



## eaborne (May 20, 2014)

Love It!!


----------



## phrag guy (May 20, 2014)

that is wonderful,great growing


----------



## Silvan (May 20, 2014)

Gorgeous plant and flower! Just amazing!


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2014)

Thank you all! I am very proud of this plant. Yes, it is from Orchidbabies. The leaves are nice green, but there are pits on them since many years. I think it is normal with this clone. 

About culture: I grew it very wet. But not all CPB seedlings like wet media. I killed one and almost killed another one wich is recovering slowly. The large plant on the picture is on rock wool. It was on bark mix when it was a teenager. Its tiny sister is much more tricky about water quality (low salt content).


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids. Take it to judging and send the Baileys a photo.


I think its awardable. I told Phylis that any of their plants that got awarded I would send them photo, so...


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I think its awardable. I told Phylis that any of their plants that got awarded I would send them photo, so...



I will send her this pic even if I don't bring the plant to judgement


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

OK, thanks. Send our regards also, please.


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2014)

NYEric said:


> OK, thanks. Send our regards also, please.



Done oke:


----------



## Clark (May 20, 2014)

Killer.


----------



## MorandiWine (May 20, 2014)

Wow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John M (May 20, 2014)

WOW! Well done!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 20, 2014)

Wow!!! My heart has skipped a beat! 
I have to find one of these for my collection! It is perfection!!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

Wow! I wish mine would bloom.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 26, 2014)

Love it! Gorgeous flowering display! Congratulation!


----------

